# Who here feeds The Healthy (typo: Honest) Kitchen?



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I finally got a tub of THK Embark delivered to a gormet pet food store nearby, and I was wondering who here feeds THK, and what formula?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Who here feeds The Healthy Kitchen?*



Sarah Hall said:


> I finally got a tub of THK Embark delivered to a gormet pet food store nearby, and I was wondering who here feeds THK, and what formula?


Embark (grain-free). I use it as backup to raw.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Forgot to say they do have another grain-free, too. Force, I think......

I add RMBs, but I don't worry if I have nothing to add, either.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

You mean The HONEST Kitchen right??

I've been feeding the Embark formula for a while, I used to order online but after a lil fiasco I had about them taking a week before even shipping my replacement food n running out quicker than I anticipated, I found a place locally that stocks it n ends up costing less to boot, $69 + Tax for a 10lb bucket, the refill bags are most likely cheaper but they misunderstood me apparently when I told em "3 refill bags" they misunderstood me to say "2 buckets", either that or they gave me someone elses order when I went in to pick it up LOL.

I mix in ground beef or ground turkey for both dogs, Lÿka also gets chicken gizzards, chicken wings, and occasionally her entire meal is replaced with a single chicken quarter. To mix it up a lil I sometimes feed Cujo the Force formula, but I think he doesn't care for it too much so I may stop buying that n keep more embark in the house instead.

I probably wouldn't spend the money on that expensive stuff if Cujo wasn't such a picky eater, but it's the only food that I like that he also likes (from a health standpoint I mean), n since he eats it, I am obligated to give my pup food of equal quality :lol:.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

lol, The HONEST kitchen yes. Sorry, when I posted I was feeding Shane his breakfast and didn't think about what I was typing ](*,)


----------

